# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد >  تغییر نام کاربری

## En_MK

سلام
من وقتی داشتم اکانتمو میساختم بخاطر اشتباه تایپی که رخ داد نام کاربریم درست تایپ نشد
میخواستم بدونم امکان تغییر نام کاربری هست؟اگر هست چیکار باید انجام بدم؟


ممنون

----------


## dasssnj

موضوع را با آقای کرامتی یا صادقیان با پیام خصوصی مطرح کنید.

----------


## motherboard

فکر نکنم یوزرتون رو مفتی عوض کنند!!!

----------


## dasssnj

> فکر نکنم یوزرتون رو مفتی عوض کنند!!!


چرا . خیلی ها را دیدم که راحت و *مفتی* آی دی شون را عوض کردن . فکر کنم با آقای صادقیان این موضوع را باید مطرح کرد .

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام



> فکر نکنم یوزرتون رو مفتی عوض کنند!!!


به نظرتون شما جز مدیران سایت هستید؟؟؟؟ 
فامیلی شما صادقیان یا کرامتی هست؟؟
چرا درمورد چیزی که اطلاعاتی ندارید نظر میدین؟؟

ایندفعه به یک جریمه بسنده کردم.دفعه بعد این قبیل پستهارو ازتون ببینم دسترسیتون رو کلا میبندم.

----------


## En_MK

خیلی لطف کردید.سپاسگزارم

پ.ن: نام کاربریم تغییر کرد به همون نامی که درخواست داده بودم

----------


## motherboard

> سلام
> 
> 
> به نظرتون شما جز مدیران سایت هستید؟؟؟؟ 
> فامیلی شما صادقیان یا کرامتی هست؟؟
> چرا درمورد چیزی که اطلاعاتی ندارید نظر میدین؟؟
> 
> ایندفعه به یک جریمه بسنده کردم.دفعه بعد این قبیل پستهارو ازتون ببینم دسترسیتون رو کلا میبندم.


خب البته من هم منظور خاصی نداشتم و به نظر سوء تفاهم پیش امده. بابت رسیدگی شما به درخواست اون کاربر محترم سپاسگزارم. می خواستم نام کاربری من رو هم تغییر بدهید.یوزر رو برای شما در پیغام خصوصی ارسال می کنم.  :بوس:

----------


## ایلیا آخوندزاده

باسلام و درود
آقای motherboard
شما قبلا هم چندباری بامن بحثتون شده و اونم روی مسائل بی ارزش که در خصوصش یا اطلاعات نداشتین یا فکر میکردین که خیلی سطح بالا هستین لطفا سعی کنید زیاد تند برخورد نکنید و درمورد مسائلی که اطلاع ندارید نظر ندید البته ببخشید ها من بعنوان دوست از شما چنین خواهشی دارم.
رفتار شما نشانه شخصیت شماست
ممنون از توجهتون  :چشمک:

----------


## Ali.Ataiyan

سلام جناب حمیدرضاصادقیان
لطفا نام کاربری منو هم عوض کنید.

پیغام خصوصی هم دادم خدمتتون

ممنون

----------


## Ali.Ataiyan

مرسی  :خجالت:

----------

